# how to embed a GIF??



## alizio

searched for thread on it, couldnt find it, thread link or can somebody plz help?? have a few interesting ones i havent seen around here.


----------



## K R Y

Just put the direct link in [ img ] tags like a normal picture . Gifs count the same as JPEGS, PNG's etc not videos. So do not need embedding like youtube vids.

However if you meant embedding it into an HTML document, the code is <img src="image.gif" />


----------

